# Mr Theh Rat Has A Very Bad, Rotten, No Good, Day.



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok guys u guys all know randy stair and his monstrosity EGS filled with edgy ocs and strangely people make there own ocs and even have a religion based on the cartoon and there........ “god” and I’m kinda curious about them are they like self-incerts of the followers or just original characters they made for the fake waifu squad?


----------



## Tahoma (Oct 14, 2019)

they are self-incests


----------



## Brundlefly (Oct 14, 2019)

Even if this question wasn't retarded we literally already have a thread for Randy Stair https://kiwifarms.net/threads/randy...eersproductions-embers-ghost-squad-egs.31437/


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 14, 2019)

Can I help you? Are you lost?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 14, 2019)

They are self-insects


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Don’t mean to sound like a dumb lolcow but....... What do u mean by self insects


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Can I help you? Are you lost?


Well yes this is first time at kiwi farms and I don’t want to look like a lolcow or autistic


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Well yes this is first time at kiwi farms and I don’t want to look like a lolcow or autistic


Too late.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m just here to study the egs, it’s creator, and it’s Edgy Waifu cult felled with peoples ocs and what they are


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Too late.


Shit


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Shit


Two things

1.double posting is frowned upon

2. lurk more


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I’m just here to study the egs, it’s creator, and it’s Edgy Waifu cult felled with peoples ocs and what they are


There's 81 pages, maybe use that instead of begging people to spoon-feed you?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Two things
> 
> 1.double posting is frowned upon
> 
> 2. lurk more


Ok.... I’m just here to study EGS


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> There's 81 pages, maybe use that instead of begging people to spoon-feed you?


OK.........


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Ok.... I’m just here to study EGS


Why?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Why?


Well I’ve been going through a lot of rabbit holes and when that happens u wanna talk about it and learn more even if u lose some brain cells...... but for some reason this seems too be a lot more........ interesting “BUT I DONT WANA BE APART OF THERE EVIL SELF INCERT MARE SUE CULT!!!!!!!!”


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Well I’ve been going through a lot of rabbit holes and when that happens u wanna talk about it and learn more even if u lose some brain cells...... but for some reason this seems too be a lot more........ interesting “BUT I DONT WANA BE APART OF THERE EVIL SELF INCERT MARE SUE CULT!!!!!!!!”



If this is your idea of interesting, combined with your syntax I can successfully diagnose you with a terminal case of thirteen-year old on the internet.

My treatment options are as follows: READ, NIGGA, READ


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Well I’ve been going through a lot of rabbit holes and when that happens u wanna talk about it and learn more even if u lose some brain cells...... but for some reason this seems too be a lot more........ interesting “BUT I DONT WANA BE APART OF THERE EVIL SELF INCERT MARE SUE CULT!!!!!!!!”


I see.

 You'll have to forgive me, I don't quite understand that last part. Could you please clarify what you mean by it? Because to my admittedly limited knowledge, you actually don't have to be apart of a dead guy's cartoon cult.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I see.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me, I don't quite understand that last part. Could you please clarify what you mean by it? Because to my admittedly limited knowledge, you actually don't have to be apart of a dead guy's cartoon cult.


Nope I just Wana learn more about it that’s all


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

Alright Mr. Ratburn, either say something of importance or shut the fuck up.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I see.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me, I don't quite understand that last part. Could you please clarify what you mean by it? Because to my admittedly limited knowledge, you actually don't have to be apart of a dead guy's cartoon cult.


I just don’t whant u to think I’m in his cartoon cult


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I just don’t whant u to think I’m in his cartoon cult



I don't think anybody thought that until you brought it up.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I just don’t whant u to think I’m in his cartoon cult


Kill yourself, faggot.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Alright Mr. Ratburn, either say something of importance or shut the fuck up.


Ok


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> I don't think anybody thought that until you brought it up.


IM ONLY 13!!!!


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> IM ONLY 13!!!!


This website is for 18 and up only


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> IM ONLY 13!!!!


Please leave and don't come back.


----------



## Dr. Dickhead (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> IM ONLY 13!!!!


Then kindly fuck off so that staff doesn't have to yeet your dumb ass


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> This website is for 18 and up only


Hi I’m the REAL owner of the account. That was my 13 year old bro being a “UTTER RETARD!!!” and hijacking my account. Sorry for that. I promise to find you a good lolcow I know some That go to my school


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

And if you do come back, learn to spell, lurk, and wait five years.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Hi I’m the REAL owner of the account. That was my 13 year old bro being a “UTTER exceptional individual!!!” and hijacking my account. Sorry for that. I promise to find you a good lolcow I know some That go to my school


Tell us more about this good lolcow who goes to your school?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Hi I’m the REAL owner of the account. That was my 13 year old bro being a “UTTER exceptional individual!!!” and hijacking my account. Sorry for that. I promise to find you a good lolcow I know some That go to my school





Arm Pit Cream said:


> Tell us more about this good lolcow who goes to your school?


I agree, I  would also like to know about this supposed lolcow who goes to your school. Did you first hear about Randy Stair and his cartoon cult from them?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I agree, I  would also like to know about this supposed lolcow who goes to your school. Did you first hear about Randy Stair and his cartoon cult from them?


No But I will tell u about them


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No But I will tell u about them


Please do. I'm very interested as to what you have to say, and I'm sure the others here are as well.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No But I will tell u about them


Tell us now before the mods ban you for being slow


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for the move, Hotpockets.
(I'm not talking to you, Gary the Rat.)


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

Well are you going to tell us or are you wasting time?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No But I will tell u about them


He’s this black privileged brat but that dose not sound like a lolcow. He has this idea in his head that he’s rich, he’s famous, and everyone likes him but.......... He is what I would call a wannabe Kim kardashion but a dude.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He’s this black privileged brat but that dose not sound like a lolcow. He has this idea in his head that he’s rich, he’s famous, and everyone likes him but.......... He is what I would call a wannabe Kim kardashion but a dude.


Boy, sounds to me you're just a racist who doesn't like strong people of color

Guess you jealous of him you envious cracker


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He’s this black privileged brat but that dose not sound like a lolcow. He has this idea in his head that he’s rich, he’s famous, and everyone likes him but.......... He is what I would call a wannabe Kim kardashion but a dude.


He is like those crazy drama whores from dr Phil like the cash me outside bitch.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He’s this black privileged brat but that dose not sound like a lolcow. He has this idea in his head that he’s rich, he’s famous, and everyone likes him but.......... He is what I would call a wannabe Kim kardashion but a dude.





MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He is like those crazy drama whores from dr Phil like the cash me outside bitch.


Interesting. Tell us more, please.


----------



## fag0t (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Boy, sounds to me you're just a racist who doesn't like strong people of color
> 
> Guess you jealous of him you envious cracker


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Boy, sounds to me you're just a racist who doesn't like strong people of power
> 
> Guess you jealous of him you envious cracker


NO NO NO NO NO!! He’s I’ll show you he’s a lolcow I shouldn’t have described as black. But he is just wait


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He’s this black privileged brat but that dose not sound like a lolcow. He has this idea in his head that he’s rich, he’s famous, and everyone likes him but.......... He is what I would call a wannabe Kim kardashion but a dude.


Do you want to have sex with him?

Do you think all black people are poor? Seems racist to me.


MR. ThEH RAt said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!! He’s I’ll show you he’s a lolcow I shouldn’t have described as black. But he is just wait


Do you mixup races commonly?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!! He’s I’ll show you he’s a lolcow I shouldn’t have described as black. But he is just wait


Don't listen to the other guys. They're just playing. But please, do continue. I am very interested in this boy that is bothering you. Can you tell us his name, please?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Interesting. Tell us more, please.


Well with him school is like a nightmare with him he basically comes in looking like a midget that dresses like a pimp. To prove I’m not racist other black kids I’m my school don’t dress as flashy but there are total ALPAS compared to him.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Don't listen to the other guys. They're just playing. But please, do continue. I am very interested in this boy that is bothering you. Can you tell us his name, please?


Oh Ik it’s kiwi farms everyone is like that


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Well with him school is like a nightmare with him he basically comes in looking like a midget that dresses like a pimp. To prove I’m not racist other black kids I’m my school don’t dress as flashy but there are total ALPAS compared to him.


And he try’s to act like a man by being a “jerk” but it’s more like him being a toxic jerk that makes me wanna jump off a building.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

Show us the cow, kid.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Show us the cow, kid.


I go to school tomorrow it’s columbus day


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

This summer never ended did it. We're just stuck in endless summer.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Well with him school is like a nightmare with him he basically comes in looking like a midget that dresses like a pimp. To prove I’m not racist other black kids I’m my school don’t dress as flashy but there are total ALPAS compared to him.


Not gonna lie, the image of a short black pimp is absolutely hilarious to me. Does he act like a pimp, too? I hear pimps can be really toxic. What else does he do?



MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Oh Ik it’s kiwi farms everyone is like that


That's a relief. I was worried that they might have hurt your feelings, and you wouldn't want to talk to us anymore.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> This summer never ended did it. We're just stuck in endless summer.


That sound like a plot for a Disney XD show


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Not gonna lie, the image of a short black pimp is absolutely hilarious to me. Does he act like a pimp, too? I hear pimps can be really toxic. What else does he do?
> 
> 
> That's a relief. I was worried that they might have hurt your feelings, and you wouldn't want to talk to us anymore.


Yup he dose.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

Could you give us some examples? Does he bother you personally?


----------



## Recoil (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yup he dose.


Your mom dose when she pregnant, thas why you exceptional


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

I love how half of us are humoring this guy and the other half are just raking him over the coals.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Could you give us some examples? Does he bother you personally?


Yes and love acting like the victim when I call him out.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yes and love acting like the victim when I call him out.


He would say stuff like “OMG THIS GUY IS THREATENING ME!!!!” Or “DO YOU GUYS HERE THIS!!!!” Like a dumb little slut.


----------



## Tahoma (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He would say stuff like “OMG THIS GUY IS THREATENING ME!!!!” Or “DO YOU GUYS HERE THIS!!!!” Like a dumb little slut.


A slut, eh? Tell us more.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yes and love acting like the victim when I call him out.


I see. I must say that's it's very admirable to call out such behavior. 



MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He would say stuff like “OMG THIS GUY IS THREATENING ME!!!!” Or “DO YOU GUYS HERE THIS!!!!” Like a dumb little slut.


Oh, so he's one of _those_ kind of people. What else? We want to know everything


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> He would say stuff like “OMG THIS GUY IS THREATENING ME!!!!” Or “DO YOU GUYS HERE THIS!!!!” Like a dumb little slut.


Have you threatened him? 
Is he a dumb little slut like Kim Kardashian?


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I see. I must say that's it's very admirable to call out such behavior.
> 
> 
> Oh, so he's one of _those_ kind of people. What else? We want to know everything


Well like justinRPG and Reshiram he  contently talks about little Kim and how she’s married to him and he has her as a wallpaper


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Have you threatened him?
> Is he a dumb little slut like Kim Kardashian?


Yes. He dumb. Know em.


----------



## LubbyChudder (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't you have school tomorrow?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

LubbyChudder said:


> Don't you have school tomorrow?


Can he even spell school?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Well like justinRPG and Reshiram he  contently talks about little Kim and how she’s married to him and he has her as a wallpaper


Don't hold back. Tell us all about him, and his love.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yes. He dumb. Know em.


And I know his Instagram account


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> And I know his Instagram account


Then post it already ya dingus


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> And I know his Instagram account


What is it? Please tell us. It would make things much easier to understand, and we would get to laugh at him together.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

It


MR. ThEH RAt said:


> And I know his Instagram account


its @damarion.mack


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> It
> 
> its @damarion.mack



>Alabama

This explains everything


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

We are feeding off of what appears to be a young teenager for lols.

The nefarious troll hacker network known only as 'Kiwi Farms' in action, lads.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> It
> 
> its @damarion.mack


Pretend to be little Kim


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Pretend to be little Kim



What did he mean by this?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Just don’t go to hard 


littlearmalite said:


> We are feeding off of what appears to be a young teenager for lols.
> 
> The nefarious troll hacker network known only as 'Kiwi Farms' in action, lads.


 just don’t go to hard on him like Chris


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you so much. I won't post Damarion's photos here though, because I'm starting to feel a little bit bad. He doesn't look too lolcow-y.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

User name: Required said:


> What did he mean by this?


Or just catfish him


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Thank you so much. I won't post Damarion's photos here, though, because I'm starting to feel a little bit bad.


Just don’t go to hard on him. I say just annoy him. Or...... ummmm...


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Or just catfish him



Why


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Or just catfish him


Not your personal army


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Thank you so much. I won't post Damarion's photos here though, because I'm starting to feel a little bit bad. He doesn't look too lolcow-y.


I’m kinda feeling a bit bad too


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Just don’t go to hard on him. I say just annoy him. Or...... ummmm...


Nah, I think I'm just gonna let him go. He's just like you. A kid.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Not your personal army


Those were just suggestions


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

This person looks like a well liked and hard working member of the black community 


Yo @MR. ThEH RAt you white boy. Give us solid proof he's a lolcow or I'll alert the police about a KKK racist harassing this proud KANG


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Nah, I think I'm just gonna let him go. He's just like you. A kid.


Well yeah.... this is saying something.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> View attachment 971438View attachment 971439
> 
> This person looks like a well liked and hard working member of the black community
> 
> ...


You know how celebs act like good people but there actually arrogant jerks behind close doors


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2019)

@MR. ThEH RAt 
Are you a black person?


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Oct 14, 2019)

1. Lurk moar
2. Read the entire egs thread before posting

and mosy importantly, have fun and stay safe! #egsforever


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 14, 2019)

I love the aryan eyes, radiates a powerful energy. 


Goes by Damarion Jones, can't even get names right smh



MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Or just catfish him


Are you gay?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

B


MR. ThEH RAt said:


> You know how celebs act like good people but there actually arrogant jerks behind close doors


but don’t do it he’s just a teen!


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> You know how celebs act like good people but there actually arrogant jerks behind close doors



Are you saying that blacks are always bad no matter their outward appearance?

That’s kinda racist there, big yikes



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> B


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> B
> 
> but don’t do it he’s just a teen!



Wait, are two people in crontrol of your account or are you just a schizo?

Edit: Sent from my iPhone


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> You know how celebs act like good people but there actually arrogant jerks behind close doors



White boy yo rep ain't good to take you sole on your word. You best be giving us a screenshot of him acting like a bitch. Besmirching a KANG is a high crime in the black community

Ether provide REAL proof or prepare to be beaten by the black bull


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> B
> 
> but don’t do it he’s just a teen!


Much like you are, which is why I'm wondering why signed up for the Farms in the first place.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> I love the aryan eyes, radiates a powerful energy.
> View attachment 971441
> 
> Goes by Damarion Jones, can't even get names right smh
> ...


No. But when you troll him be soft and not cruel.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No. But when you troll him be soft and not cruel.


Oh, honey...


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

So you're telling us to dox him and then tell us not to despite the fact you already doxed him?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> White boy yo rep ain't good to take you sole on your word. You best be giving us a screenshot of him acting like a bitch. Besmirching a KANG is a high crime in the black community
> 
> Ether provide REAL proof or prepare to be beaten by the black bull


Dude calm down I have black friends and I think there people too.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 14, 2019)

Yikes, what is going on in this thread?  It looks really gay.


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Yikes, what is going on in this thread?  It looks really gay.



It is


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> So you're telling us to dox him and then tell us not to despite the fact you already doxed him?


A person from kiwi farms is saying that milking a teen for lols is going to far. But idk he’s a toxic person but everyone is saying that he looks like a good person but I know how he is. Soooo.......


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> A person from kiwi farms is saying that jerking off a teen for lols is going to far. But idk he’s a toxic person but everyone is saying that he looks like a good person but I know how he is. Soooo.......



So?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Or just catfish him



KiwiFarms is not your personal army.

Consider the following:

/b/


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No. But when you troll him be soft and not cruel.


This sounds like a pick up line.

I want to troll you soft, give you a back rub, take you out to a nice restaurant.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Dude calm down I have black friends and I think there people too.


Boi I'm losing my patience here waiting for solid proof

Also claiming you have blacks as friends is the oldest trick in the book to deflect criticism of racism. You have to provide proof of that like a Facebook you racist cracker


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

User name: Required said:


> So?


I don’t know what to do I don’t want to be seen as a racist because I’m not.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t know what to do I don’t want to be seen as a racist because I’m not.



Just send us the numbers on the front and back of your mommy's credit card.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> A person from kiwi farms is saying that jerking off a teen for lols is going to far.


Yeah I think that is going too far. WOW


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Boi I'm losing my patience here waiting for solid proof
> 
> Also claiming you have blacks as friends is the oldest trick in the book to deflect criticism of racism. You have to provide proof of that like a Facebook you racist cracker


Are you really black?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> A person from kiwi farms is saying that jerking off a teen for lols is going to far. But idk he’s a toxic person but everyone is saying that he looks like a good person but I know how he is. Soooo.......


Let's just say we tend to feel bad about doxing kids unless they join the Farms themselves.



MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t know what to do I don’t want to be seen as a racist because I’m not.


Just tell us more about yourself. Let's forget about Damarion for a minute, and go back to why you joined the Farms in the first place. Why do you want to know more about Randy Stair and his cartoon cult?


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t know what to do I don’t want to be seen as a racist because I’m not.


Would you engage in vaginal intercourse with a large, dominant, African women?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Yeah I think that is going too far. WOW


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Are you really black?



You dare question a KANG? Know your place, peckerwood.

Give lols or be BLAM'd


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Would you engage in vaginal intercourse with a large, dominant, African women?


Yes.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 14, 2019)

Wait he's new?

Uh oh...


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yes.


Oh dear...


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!


Why do you want to jerk off teens?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> You dare question a KANG? Know your place, peckerwood.
> 
> Give lols or be BLAM'd


Peckerwood? I love getting lols from dominant people like you


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yes.



So you fetishize black women? RACIST.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Why do you want to jerk off teens?


No! I just realized that cyberbulling a teen for lolz is just fucked up.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Let's just say we tend to feel bad about doxing kids unless they join the Farms themselves.
> 
> 
> Just tell us more about yourself. Let's forget about Damarion for a minute, and go back to why you joined the Farms in the first place. Why do you want to know more about Randy Stair and his cartoon cult?


Well I think it's because he wants to learn as much as he can about Randy and friends, but he doesn't have 20+ hours to do nothing but read.

Anyways, I think someone's gotta help this kid out and show him the ropes of this website *-"<^_privately_^>"-* so that no one laughs at him in the process of learning new things.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Why do you want to jerk off teens?


No! I just realized that cyberbulling a teen for lolz is just fucked up


littlearmalite said:


> So you fetishize black women? RACIST.


Consider it a complement you libtard


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No! I just realized that cyberbulling a teen for lolz is just fucked up.



Then... why the fuck did you come here and throw one of your schoolmates out for us to 'troll'.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No! I just realized that cyberbulling a teen for lolz is just fucked up.


But you said this.



MR. ThEH RAt said:


> A person from kiwi farms is saying that *jerking off a teen* for lols is going to far. But idk he’s a toxic person but everyone is saying that he looks like a good person but I know how he is. Soooo.......


----------



## edboy (Oct 14, 2019)

based schizoposter


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> No! I just realized that cyberbulling a teen for lolz is just fucked up.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

Guys, stop picking on my new friend. He, or she (because remember, we at the Farms are all about respecting people's pronouns) seems to be very interested and concerned about being forced to become a member of a cartoon cult, and I for one, really want to know why.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 14, 2019)

You make me glad I never had kids.



MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t know what to do I don’t want to be seen as a racist because I’m not.


Here's the solution: Stop giving a single solitary fuck what people say about you. Once you stop caring, you've won. You're terrified of being socially ostracized because the human animal evolved socially. In prehistoric times, being ousted from the group meant starving to death alone in the wilderness. That truth is ingrained in all our DNA, and it is why we fear shame the way we do. Shame invokes that primal terror.

Let them call you whatever the fuck they want, but NEVER bow to something or someone you do not agree with. That is strength, that is being a man. That will free you.

Unfortunately, you'll glaze over this post and not really click with it because you've been raised on tweets and blurbs and probably have the reading level of a sped. You'll continue caring about meaningless social standings until your mid 30's or early 40's, when the collective pain and misery of living under the threat of being ostracized by people who don't even like you finally breaks something within.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

I think you thread title is fitting.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

FroggyMan said:


> Well I think it's because he wants to learn as much as he can about Randy and friends, but he doesn't have 20+ hours to do nothing but read.
> 
> Anyways, I think someone's gotta help this kid out and show him the ropes of this website *-"<^_privately_^>"-* so that no one laughs at him in the process of learning new things.


Yeah that’s the real reason. You guy can be a little to tough to the newbs.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Guys, stop picking on my new friend. He, or she (because remember, we at the Farms are all about respecting people's pronouns) seems to be very interested and concerned about being forced to become a member of a cartoon cult, and I for one, really want to know why.



Give me a kiss and call me 'Janice', and I'll consider your proposition.

If not, you're just as racist as OP.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Recoil said:


> You make me glad I never had kids.
> 
> 
> Here's the solution: Stop giving a single solitary fuck what people say about you. Once you stop caring, you've won. You're terrified of being socially ostracized because the human animal evolved socially. In prehistoric times, being ousted from the group meant starving to death alone in the wilderness. That truth is ingrained in all our DNA, and it is why fear shame the way we do. Shame invokes that primal terror.
> ...


That’s deep.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Peckerwood? I love getting lols from dominant people like you



This dense cracker doesn't know a single word of jive and he has the gaul to say he hangs with real KANGS of the hood


Also your statment sounds like an admittance of homosexuality


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yeah that’s the real reason. You guy can be a little to tough to the newbs.


It's kinda why we have age requirement. Kids tend to be naive about this kind of stuff, and not realize what's actually going on.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> Give me a kiss and call me 'Janice', and I'll consider your proposition.
> 
> If not, you're just as racist as OP.


Umm.... you are going to far.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> That’s deep.


Y'know what else is deep? my 19 inch penis inside your moms vagina.
How does that make you feel?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> This dense cracker doesn't know a single word of jive and he has the gaul to say he hangs with real KANGS of the hood
> 
> 
> Also your statment sounds like an admittance of homosexuality



Well, what was he supposed to do, admit that he didn't have the Iberians?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> It's kinda why we have age requirement. Kids tend to be naive about this kind of stuff, and not realize what's actually going on.


Yeah.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Yeah that’s the real reason. You guy can be a little to tough to the newbs.


I'm usually really nice to new users, but they atleast know what they're getting into when they get here, and they aren't underage kids looking to get revenge on a bully


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Umm.... you are going to far.



Little newfriend, if you think for a moment that that was 'too far', you're going to have a hell of a time on KF.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> This dense cracker doesn't know a single word of jive and he has the gaul to say he hangs with real KANGS of the hood
> 
> 
> Also your statment sounds like an admittance of homosexuality


Oh my. I’m scared.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> I'm usually really nice to new users, but they atleast know what they're getting into when they get here, and they aren't underage kids looking to get revenge on a bully


I blame myself


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

Just ignore 'em, @MR. ThEH RAt. Just pretend it's just us here.

Now, did Randy invite to join his cult? Did he tell you that if you did, you and him would get to wreak vengeance upon Damarion?


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> Little newfriend, if you think for a moment that that was 'too far', you're going to have a hell of a time on KF.


For the love of god no one tell him about Articles and Happenings.

...wait, shit.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Oh my. I’m scared.


Niggo we know you gay

Ain't nothing gonna change that so you should just go or give us your Facebook for confirmation of gay


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Oct 14, 2019)

I just checked this guy's IP address, he's actually a sock.
Enjoy your cock.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> Little newfriend, if you think for a moment that that was 'too far', you're going to have a hell of a time on KF.


The other people is saying we shouldn’t troll this kid because he’s a teen and your reason is that he’s black. Last time I checked there were no sjws on kiwi farms


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Oct 14, 2019)

FroggyMan said:


> For the love of god no one tell him about Articles and Happenings.
> 
> ...wait, shit.


*Smiles with Malicious Intent*


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

BONE_Buddy said:


> *Smiles with Malicious Intent*



Two words. Animal. Control.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> The other people is saying we shouldn’t troll this kid because he’s a teen and your reason is that he’s black. Last time I checked there were no sjws on kiwi farms


It's ironic. They're doing it ironically because it's funny to them.

EDIT:


BONE_Buddy said:


> *Smiles with Malicious Intent*


Don't you fucking dare


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

FroggyMan said:


> It's ironic. They're doing it ironically because it's funny to them.



No, that's incorrect. I find this fucking autistic, but I can't bring myself to ignore the thread. Its siren song calls to me.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Niggo we know you gay
> 
> Ain't nothing gonna change that so you should just go or give us your Facebook for confirmation of gay


I don’t even know if your a man. I bet your just a virgin trying to be a big black dude who has a giant cock


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> No, that's incorrect. I find this fucking autistic, but I can't bring myself to ignore the thread. Its siren song calls to me.


I was referring to the SJW thing but ok


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> No, that's incorrect. I find this fucking autistic, but I can't bring myself to ignore the thread. Its siren song calls to me.


Calls to you because all this time YOUR THE LOLCOW!!!


----------



## Recoil (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t even know if your a man. I bet your just a virgin trying to be a big black dude who has a giant cock


YUGE dong, can confirm.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

FroggyMan said:


> I was referring to the SJW thing but ok


Yeah we all know ZZZEEEERRR is.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

@MR. ThEH RAt, if he did, don't listen to him. Randy is a liar, a fool, and most of all, a terrible shot. He wouldn't help you at all with your Damarion problem, and would in a likelihood only hurt you in your efforts.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t even know if your a man. I bet your just a virgin trying to be a big black dude who has a giant cock


Is that a projection? do you on the regular fantasize about being a strong, and well endowed black man going around and impregnating white women? Do you know how racist that is to debase black people to nothing more then a sex symbol???


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Calls to you because all this time YOUR THE LOLCOW!!!



I'll take 'autism' for 300, Jerry. 

If you would like my honest opinion, I find myself gravitating towards you because you remind me of me when I first entered the internet. I had to be an edgy, annoying child to show off to all the other edgy and annoying children how edgy and annoying I was. To look back on a mirror image of myself from about ten years ago is the height of kek.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Recoil said:


> YUGE dong, can confirm.


How do you know that’s just a persona and not the real thing.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

I think we found someone who could out schizo @BOLDYSPICY!


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I don’t even know if your a man. I bet your just a virgin trying to be a big black dude who has a giant cock


You're right about one thing. And it ain't about mah skin color boi


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> I'll take 'autism' for 300, Jerry.
> 
> If you would like my honest opinion, I find myself gravitating towards you because you remind me of me when I first entered the internet. I had to be an edgy, annoying child to show off to all the other edgy and annoying children how edgy and annoying I was. To look back on a mirror image of myself from about ten years ago is the height of kek.


I’m already edgy and I’m pushing your buttons


----------



## Recoil (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> How do you know that’s just a persona and not the real thing.


All new members before June 2017 were required to submit dick pics for study and review. 
@NIGGO KILLA's is pretty notorious around here. Looks like two hedge hogs fighting over a salami.


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> You're right about one thing. And it ain't about mah skin color boi


Then why do you flaunt your skin color with pride then and call me a white cracker then.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> I’m already edgy and I’m pushing your buttons



Look, let's get back on topic. Why are you here? Did Tyrone give your mommy the good good and neglect your hunny mussy requirements? Did you come to the startling realization that you do, in fact, live in a society?

What drives you, rat man?


----------



## MR. ThEH RAt (Oct 14, 2019)

Recoil said:


> All new members before June 2017 were required to submit dick pics for study and review.
> @NIGGO KILLA's is pretty notorious around here. Looks like two hedge hogs fighting over a salami.


Prove it.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

And they're banned.

Sad.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Prove it.


Only 'True and Honest' members can see that archive.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2019)

Lmao banned get fuckt


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Oct 14, 2019)

@MR. ThEH RAt 

The people here are all very mean. Because of this they have been segregated off.

All the kind and sensitive people are in the Articles and Headlines section of the forum.

Unfortunately there isn't much for them to do during the day, so they tend to be bored most of the time.


Perhaps you can take your issue there. I am sure they would only be too happy to help.

Have fun

-BONE_Buddy
_____________
Damn it, I guess they were banned.

fuck.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> And they're banned.
> 
> Sad.





MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Prove it.




This was not a coincidence, gentlemen.  @NIGGO KILLA 's massive dongzilla banished him into the abyss. It is known.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Prove it.


I ain't doxxin mah dick

Besides looks like you got taken out by the KANG mods


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 14, 2019)

MR. ThEH RAt said:


> Prove it.


Rip


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 14, 2019)

Come back! I need to know why you want to be part of Randy's fag cult!


La Luz Extinguido said:


> I just checked this guy's IP address, he's actually a sock.
> Enjoy your cock.


Who actually is this kid?


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh no... he got gamershot... I wanted to help him... Oh well.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

Well, it was a fun ride.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 15, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> I think we found someone who could out schizo @BOLDYSPICY!


Nigger I ain't even in the top ten on this site

Who was he a sock of? I must know.


----------



## I should be working (Oct 15, 2019)

Dear Lord. 
What a dumbass.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 15, 2019)

goodbye dynastia sock


----------



## Overcast (Oct 15, 2019)

What the fuck was I reading the past twenty minutes?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 15, 2019)

Why do I always miss the spicy threads?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 16, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Why do I always miss the spicy threads?


be on the site around 12 am pst - 3 am pst. That's when I usually see the weirdest threads


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 16, 2019)

Is it bad that I didn't actually believe that that was a real kid? I've been around shitposters for way too long to take that at face value.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 16, 2019)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Is it bad that I didn't actually believe that that was a real kid? I've been around shitposters for way too long to take that at face value.


I don't think so, I also don't believe it was a real kid. I was hoping we'd find out before he got banned but oh well, some mysteries are never solved.


----------



## Floop (Oct 16, 2019)

This shit is going on random text


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh jeez, Mickey's hit the bottle again.


----------

